# Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.



## pema (25. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als erste Erweiterung meines neuen Nikon kits habe ich mir eine Nahlinse zugelegt

Eine achromatische B+W  +10 Linse. War die mittlere Preisklasse, da habe ich gedacht: kannse nix falsch machen.

Aber beim fotografieren offensichtlich schon
Die Focussierung ist sehr schwierig. Mit Autofocus ebenso wie mit manuellem Focus. Und die Tiefenschärfe reicht bei mir noch nicht einmal für ein Blümchen
Auch eine Verkleinerung der Blende ( von 5,6 auf 10) hat zu keinen besseren Ergebnissen bzgl. der Tiefenschärfe geführt. Das einzige Ergebnis war, dass das ganze Foto mehr oder weniger unscharf war (vielleicht hätte ich ein Stativ benutzen sollen)

Kurz und gut (schlecht): vielleicht mache ich etwas Grundsätzliches falsch oder erwarte einfach etwas zu viel von meiner Neuanschaffung. Keine Ahnung...deshalb meine Frage:

Wie fotografiert ihr - wenn überhaupt - mit einer Nahlinse?

Damit das alles nicht nur Theorie bleibt - hier noch ein paar meiner Versuche. Ich finde sie schrecklich

petra


----------



## Digicat (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Servus Petra



> Makrolinsen (+10 Dioptrien)
> 
> Die Stärkste zuerst: Mit +10 Dioptrien sprengt die B+W Makrolinse den üblichen Bereich von Nahlinsen. Ohne kostspieliges Spezialobjektiv läßt sich der echte Makrobereich schon ab 50 mm Brennweite erschließen. Kleines wird riesig wiedergegeben (ab ca. 1:2 bis 1:1,5). Für ausreichende Schärfe empfiehlt sich Abblenden um drei Stufen. Falls aber verlaufende Schärfe zum Bildkonzept gehört, sind auch offenere Blenden akzeptabel. Wegen der großen Stärke für kurzbrennweitige Digitalobjektive besonders geeignet. Technisch bedingt gibt es die Makrolinse leider nur in sehr wenigen Größen.


Quelle
Da fangst ja mit der "Schwierigsten" an  - du mußt dir die Linse wie eine starke Lupe vorstellen. +1 wäre eine schwache Lupe ... die Zahl gibt die Dioptrin an



> Auch eine Verkleinerung der Blende ( von 5,6 auf 10) hat zu keinen besseren Ergebnissen bzgl. der Tiefenschärfe geführt. Das einzige Ergebnis war, dass das ganze Foto mehr oder weniger unscharf war (vielleicht hätte ich ein Stativ benutzen sollen)


Dadurch das du abgeblendet hast, was richtig war, hast du die Verschlußzeit verlängert.
Diese Verschlußzeit kann man "Freihand" nicht mehr ohne Verwackeln halten, ein Stativ ist hier sehr angebracht.

Diese Nah-Linsen oder auch ein Makro-Objektiv haben eine sehr geringen Tiefenschärfe bei Offenblende = f2.8, was auch gewünscht ist. Durch weiteres Abblenden auf f8 - f16 erhöht sich die Tiefenschärfe ... 

Blümchen sind nicht leicht, meißt macht der Wind einen Strich durch die Rechnung und dann auch noch wir durch unsere Vor- und Rückbewegung. Die Tiefenschärfe beträgt vielleicht 2-5mm und die vor und rück, da geht schon mal der Fokus daneben. Auch fokusiert man man eigentlich händisch, der Fokus liegt dann genau dort wo wir ihn haben wollen und nicht durch das "große" Fokusfeld irgendwo.

Ein Beispiel
 
mit Stativ, die Tiefenschärfe liegt hier bei ca. 5mm


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Petra,

da wir beide um die Objektivregale schleichen und nicht wissen wo wir zugreifen sollen, hab ich mir auch Nahlinsen geholt. 
Am brauchbarsten empfinde ich +2 und evtl. gerade noch +4. 
Ich habe bei mir auch als erstes das +10 draufgeschaubt und dachte, das isses, isses aber nicht. Man kann die auch kombinieren, dann wirds immer schlimmer. 

Was ich für schwierig empfinde, man muß immer den richtigen Abstand haben um fukusieren zu können. Das ist bei einer +10 Linse besonders extrem. (finde ich) Ein wenig vor oder zurück und es läßt sich nicht mehr präzise fokusieren.

Wie Helmut schon gesagt hat, lauf noch mal los, an den Objektivregalen vorbei, neidisch guggn und hol Dir nen +2 oder +4 oder beide. 
Dann wieder an den Objektivregalen vorbei, neidisch guggn und ab nach Hause mit den neuen Linsen spielen...
Mach ich auch immer so...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

_Hallo, Ihr 

also nu sind wir schon zu dritt :smoki werd da auch mal an den tollen
Objektiven   vorbeilaufen und mir erst mal eine Nahlinse anschaffen ich muss noch
sooooo viel Lernen da reicht bestimmt erst mal eine Nahlinse.
Nachdem ich hier gelesen hab welche am sinnigsten ist werd ich mal die +3 kaufen

Blöde Frage  Kann ich die auf jedes Objektiv drehen (Cannon 550D) _


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Doris,

Filtergewindegröße beachten, da jedes Objektiv eine anderen Durchmesser hat. Steht aber am Objektiv.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ron (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Doris,

in meinen Alben "Pflanzen" und "Insekten" kannst du dir verschiedene Bilder ansehen, die ich mit einer Nahlinse gemacht habe. Ich benutze eine Kombination von einem Zoom (70 -200) mit einer Nahlinse mit 2 Dioptrin. Dabei habe ich einen orginal Canon gekauft (Nahlinse 500D). Das ist ein sogenannter "Achromat". Hierbei sind zwei Linsen auf einander geklebt, um die optische Qualität zu verbessern.

Wenn du noch mehr Information haben möchtest, kannst du hier mal gucken:

http://www.traumflieger.de/objektiv...kroobjektiv/nahlinse_oder_makrospezialist.php

Der grosse Vorteil mit dem Kombinieren einer Zoomlinse und Nahlinse, ist dass der Objektabstand gleich bleibt beim einzoomen.

In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass du den Ausschnitt bestimmen kannst, ohne die Kamera (+Stativ) hin und her bewegen zu müssen. Beim Fotografieren von z.B. __ Libellen ein grosser Vorteil, weil das weniger stört.

Im Bezug auf die letzte Frage: Unterschiedliche Objektive haben häufig unterschiedliche Filtergewinden. Diese Zahl steht auf der Linse drauf. (z.B. 58mm, 62mm, usw.)

Es gibt aber Filter Adapterringe. Da ist es am schlausten die Nahlinse für das grösste Objektiv zu kaufen und Adapterringe für die kleinere. (Wenn du mehrere Objektive hast).

LG

Ron


----------



## gappakoenig (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Petra,

ich kann mich Helmut nur anschließen und Dir den Tipp geben, mit Nahlinsen im Bereich +2 bis +4 Dioprien anzufangen. Ich fotografiere Freihand am liebsten mit achromatischen Nahlinsen +2 und +3  von Kenko oder Marumi oder für meine Kamera mit einer CU + 2 von Panasonic. Der Markt hat aber darüber hinaus ein breites Angebot an guten Nahlinsen. Raynox 150 ist auch nicht schlecht - paßt auf die meisten Objektive.
Im Gelände habe ich meistens schon eine +2 CU bereits auf dem Objektiv - für Überraschungen immer gut. 
Bei Blumenaufnahmen habe ich ja viel Zeit und kann mir je nach Größe der Pflanze überlegen,  welche Nahlinsen ich benutzen will - dann geht es auch schon mal dioptrienmäßig in die Höhe und ggf.  bei Windstille mit einem bodennahen Stativ weiter . Trotzdem brauche ich immer einen Riesen-Papierkorb, denn nicht jedes Foto wird dann sofort gut. Also auch üben, üben und nochmal üben. Und viel Spaß!

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## pema (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich gebe nicht auf
Bei Blende 10 war die Belichtungszeit 1/6. Das waren auch die Versuche mit manueller Focussierung. Eigentlich kein Wunder, dass diese Versuche ohne Stativ  - und in einer sehr unbequemen Stellung - verwackelt waren. Ich werde also üben und noch mal üben. Und wenn alles nichts nutzt...aber da ist schon meine nächste Frage: es gibt ja diese sehr preiswerten Sets für Nahlinsen. verschiedene Linsenstärken für 15€...kann das denn überhaupt etwas sein?
petra

@ gerd: Mein Papierkorb quillt schon über...die eingestellten 4 Bilder waren die Besten von ungef. 20:smoki
petra


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Petra,

ich kann dir nur raten, übe mit einem Stativ und Fernauslöser.
Ich kenne deinen Anspruch nicht, aber bei den meisten Motiven hat man gerade zu Anfang die höheren Erfolgsaussichten.
Es gibt auch jetzt viele nette Motive.
Und eine Ausbeute von 4 von 20 wäre spitze


----------



## gappakoenig (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Petra,

es ist schon vieles in den Antworten gesagt worden, was Dir helfen wird. Als ich mich mit dem Thema Nahlinsen vor Jahren beschäftigte, haben mir erfahrene Hobby-Fotografen von den billigen CU-Sets abgeraten. Ich kann Dir deshalb selbst nicht sagen, wie gut oder wie schlecht diese sind. 
Mit den teureren achromatischen Nahlinsen bin ich bisher aber sehr zufrieden. Bei meinen Fotos im Makrobereich versuche ich, wenn das Objekt  es erlaubt, immer verschiedene Einstellungen, also mal andere Blende, mal andere Verschlußzeiten - mal Autofocus - mal manuell. Am Anfang habe ich mir das aufgeschrieben, war zwar etwas umständlich, hat sich aber gelohnt. Einfach nur, um Erfahrung zu sammenn - und die kommt mit Sicherheit demnächst bei Dir.

Für schnelle und bewegliche Überraschungsmotive habe ich mit Blendenpriorität 5,6 bis 8 und Autofocus gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das ist sicher von Kamera zu Kamera unterschiedlich. Gerne arbeite ich mit größeren Blenden, damit das Objekt sich etwas vom Hintergrund löst. Wenn ich ein Stativ dabei habe (ist aber eher selten) und das Fotoobjekt es zuläßt kann ich nur Conny zustimmen.

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

 Petra

Bedenke aber, es handelt sich nur um eine günstige Macrofunktion - Insekten in Freiflug zu treffen wird nix. Da liegen wirklich Welten zwischen der Nahlinse und dem Macro mit IS.

Ich habe ebenfalls die 500D auf meinem 70-300er und nutze sie nicht sehr oft. Vorteil ist aber, sie ist klein und kann immer mitgenommen und mal eben in der Natur schnell draufgeschraubt werden. Der IS funzt freudigerweise trotzdem. Ein Macro mitzuschleppen überlegt man sich ja meist.

Freihandknipsen geht dank IS - aber hier musst Du mit Schärfeeinbußen leben.

Lieber mit Stativ, dann IS ausschalten (schaukelt sich sonst selbst auf) und im LV Modus ranzoomen und dann mit Funk - Fernauslöser (gibts ja schon günstige) loslegen.

Mit einem Focusfeld arbeiten und wie schon beschrieben die Blende schließen, aber nicht zu sehr da es sonst zu Krümmungen kommen könnte. Belichtung nach Wunsch. 

Auch an das Blitzthema denken und immer nen Pappehintergrund mitschleppen (z.B. bei Blumenmacros) funzt gut. Auch indirekt geleitetes Sonnenlicht via Styropor funzt gut. Im Blitzbuch vom Dirk Wächter kann man so einen Pilz ganz toll aufnehmen.


----------



## Springmaus (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo,

na toll :smoki durch die Regale gelaufen super tolle Objektive gesehen aber 
in 2 Geschäfte (Media-Markt u. Foto Mundus) keine Nahlinse gefunden.

 Dafür ein Stativ gekauft ! wenigstens etwas.

Nun warte ich auf Post damit ich endlich anfangen kann.

Ein Geschäft bietet Fotokurse an  vielleicht sollte ich das noch einmal machen!


----------



## Conny (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Doris,

ich mache sehr gerne Foto-Workshops.
Zum einen lernt man eigentlich immer etwas und zum anderen ist es einfach klasse, wenn man fotografieren kann bis zum Abwinken.
Diese Ruhe kann ich sonst nicht immer aufbringen.
Der Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten bringt auch immer neue Erkenntnisse.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hi Doris,

schau Dir auch dies mal an: http://www.canon.de/youconnect_newsletter/tutorials/


----------



## pema (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Ralf
das ich mit dieser Nahlinse und meinem jetzigen Objektiv jemals ein 'lebendes' Insekt fotografieren kann, habe ich schon aufgegeben. Bis ich alles so eingestellt und focusiert habe, dass ich auf den Auslöser drücken kann, ist das Tier schon an Altersschwäche gestorben
@ Doris
Ich habe meine Linse auch über's I-Net bestellen müssen. Bei Saturn wusste der 'Fachberater' überhaupt nicht, was ich mit "Nahlinse" meine

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Petra,

nur nicht aufgeben! Mit viel Übung, vielleicht einem Workshop (geht auch gut über Internet-Tutorials) und Erfahrung mit den Tücken Deiner Kamera klappen die technischen Handhabungen mit der Zeit immer besser und dann bekommst Du  auch die gewünschten Fotos! 

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## Springmaus (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo

oh man  super Toll

 das wird wohl noch Jahre dauern bis ich so etwas tolles hinbekomme.

Leider ist die Nahlinse heute noch nicht mitgekommen

@Pflanzenfreund : Gute Seite werd ich öfter besuchen. Danke

@ Conny: Bei uns bieten sie einen im Tierpark an, den werd ich auf jeden fall mitmachen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von Ralf auch den Tipp mit dem Fernauslöser bekommen. 
Es ist ein sehr wichtiges Teil geworden, nicht nur für Makros.

So kann man auch die Familie postieren, sich dazustellen und dann per Fernauslöser die Kamera laufen lassen. 

Ich erheblich entspannter als mit Selbstauslöser 1 Bild zu knippsen. So kann man hinternander x Bilder machen und dann ein Bild raussuchen, wo alle freundlich guggn.

Bei Makros is es wie Ralf schon beschrieben hat auch sehr sinnvoll, weil man die Kamera nicht verreißt, bzw. kann man in Ruhe warten bis der Wind sich gelegt hat und dann drückt man ab.

Danke nochmal für den Tipp Ralf.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Gerne


----------



## Limnos (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hi

Wenn man mit Stativ fotografiert, kann man auch statt mit Fernauslöser (den es nicht für jede Kamera gibt) mit Selbstauslöser und 2 oder 10 sec. Vorlaufzeit auslösen. Das reicht, um etwaige Vibrationen vom Stativ oder vom Auslösen an der Kamera hinter sich zu lassen. Wer Angst vor dem Verwackeln hat, sollte den Blitz der Kamera nehmen und/oder bis zu 2 Zeitstufen schneller fotografieren, was zwar zu unterbelichteten Bildern führt, aber mit Bearbeitung ausgeglichen werden kann. Außerdem sind viele aus geringer Distanz augenommene Bilder ohnehin überbelichtet. Der Blitz hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass der Hintergrund dunkel ist (je weiter er weg ist) was das fotografierte Objekt wirkungsvoller in den Vordergrund rückt. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Wie Thomas schon schrieb, kann ich die Investition in einen z.B. Hama Funkauslöser nur untertstützen. Wenn ich mit meiner Family vor der Knipse stehe muss ich sicher bis zu 20 x den Auslöser (hinterm Rücken) drücken bis unsere Kleine mal in die Kamera schaut . Das Hama Teil kostet so 30 €, die Batterie hält berteits seit 3 J. Das teure IR Ding von Canon muss nicht sein. Mit Selbstauslöser wäre mir zu viel Rennerei - ebenso sehe ich da Verzögerungsprobleme beim Insektenknipsversuch.


----------



## Springmaus (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo,

ich seh schon Das nimmt keine Ende  na solange es immer nur
kleine Euronen Beträge sind OK

Ich möchte ja auch schöne Fotos machen!


----------



## Conny (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich seh schon Das nimmt keine Ende  na solange es immer nur
> kleine Euronen Beträge sind OK



Genau das habe ich zu Anfang meinem Mann nicht geglaubt 
aber auch frau hat nie alles 
Und die Euronen lassen sich auch steigern


----------



## Springmaus (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo,

ja das denke ich auch  aber gut wenn ich dafür mit superschönen Fotos

belohnt werde  OK

So die Nahlinsen sind da  nun wird ausprobiert


----------



## pema (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Zeigen!!

petra


----------



## Annett (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Mahlzeit.

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu diesen Nahlinsen... 
Wenn ich mir so eine Scheibe auf meine Panasonic FZ 50 schraube, bekomme ich dann das Objekt größer aufs Bild?
D.h. erkenne ich dann mehr Details? 
Bisher ist es ja so, dass man zwar näher heranzoomen könnte, die Kamera aber dann nicht mehr scharf stellen kann. D.h. ich muss wieder weiter weg zoomen um es scharf abzulichten. 
Dabei gehen natürlich Details verloren, auch wenn ich dann mittels Software am PC einen Bildausschnitt mache...

Ich hatte ja schon mal gleich zu Anfang einen guten Achromaten für die Kamera von Joachim geschenkt bekommen. Leider konnte ich nur wenig damit üben, weil er relativ schnell spurlos verschwunden war. Wahrscheinlich ging er mir verloren.


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Ja Annett ... je nach Dioptrin wird das Objekt größer und dadurch sind auch mehr Details sichtbar/erkennbar.

Beispiel kann ich mangels Nahlinse nicht posten, aber einen Link habe ich.

Ich hoffe du kannst ohne Registrierung die Bilder sehen :beten
Man kann dort viele Infos ziehen, also eine Registrierung zahlt sich aus.


----------



## gappakoenig (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Annett,

Helmut hat Deine Frage schon beantwortet. Deshalb nur ein paar Beispiel-Fotos mit der FZ 50 mit aufgeschraubter achromatischer Nahlinse (+3 und +5 Dioptrien). Solltest Du es mal ausprobieren, klappt es am besten mit folgenden Einstellungen:
-	Kamera auf Makro stellen		
-	Konvertierung auf Nahlinse einstellen (das unterste Symbol ( mit dem C drin)
-	Messmethode für Fokussierung  auf Spot AF stellen (alternativ auch manuell)
-	Blendenpriorität einstellen (Wahlrad auf „A“) -Möglichkeit, Tiefenschärfe zu regeln
Viele Grüsse 
Gerd


----------



## Springmaus (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

_Hallo,

Oh man da sind ja schon wieder Traumhafte Fotos  _


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Leider kann man in Helmuts Link ohne Anmeldung nicht lesen. 

@Gerd
Danke für die Auflistung und die Bilder. Das letzte gefällt mir persönlich am Besten. 
Den Punkt "Konvertierung auf Nahlinse einstellen (das unterste Symbol ( mit dem C drin)" kannte ich noch nicht, habe ihn aber nach kurzer Suche soeben im Menü gefunden.
Den Rest mache ich auch ohne Nahlinse zumeist so. 
Die manuelle Fokusierung haut bei mir oft nicht hin. Keine Ahnung warum, aber die Bilder bei denen die Kamera selbst fokusiert sind am Punkt X wesentlich schärfer. Liegt vielleicht auch am nicht ganz so knackscharfen Display.


----------



## Connemara (20. März 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Ich habe lange mit der FZ50 und der achromatischen Nahlinse Nr. 2 von Minolta fotografiert und traumhafte Makros hinbekommen. Mit etwas Übung geht das nach einer Weile sehr gut!
Auch wenn ich jetzt eine Spiegelreflex und auch ein Makroobjektiv habe, gebe ich meine FZ50 nicht weg...

Ein paar Beispiele für FZ50 mit Nahlinse:


----------



## gappakoenig (20. März 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*

Hallo Connemara,

was die FZ 50 und Makroaufnahmen mit Nahlinse angeht, sind wir uns einig. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen auch eine DSLR Kamera (Nikon 5100) mit Makroobjektiv (Tamron 90 mm) zugelegt und mache im Moment immer noch bessere Nahaufnahmen mit der Lumix. Aber ich habe auch noch nicht viel Testmöglichkeiten mit dem Makroobjektiv gehabt. Werde also weiter üben. Wie kommst Du mit dem Wechsel vond der Bridge zur DSLR insbesondere bei Makroaufnahmen zurecht?

Deine Fotos mit der FZ 50 gefallen mir sehr!

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Connemara (20. März 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> Hallo Connemara,
> 
> was die FZ 50 und Makroaufnahmen mit Nahlinse angeht, sind wir uns einig. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen auch eine DSLR Kamera (Nikon 5100) mit Makroobjektiv (Tamron 90 mm) zugelegt und mache im Moment immer noch bessere Nahaufnahmen mit der Lumix. Aber ich habe auch noch nicht viel Testmöglichkeiten mit dem Makroobjektiv gehabt. Werde also weiter üben. Wie kommst Du mit dem Wechsel vond der Bridge zur DSLR insbesondere bei Makroaufnahmen zurecht?
> 
> ...



Danke Gerd ....anfangs war ich enttäuscht, mittlerweile komme ich sehr gut zurecht und die Fotos gefallen mir genauso gut, wie die von der FZ50. ...mittlerweile sogar besser. Das Fotografieren mit der DSLR (Canon EOS 60D) ist einfach komfortabler, wenn man sich erst einmal dran gewöhnt hat. Ich habe das 100er Makro von Canon und das ist echt gut! Das Tamron hatte ich vorher und war auch sehr zufrieden. Mich störte nur der etwas laute und im Vergleich träge Fokusvorgang. Aber ich habe knapp 3 Jahre gut damit fotografiert.
Ich fotografiere immer im RAW-Modus und habe damit noch alle Möglichkeiten der "Nacheinstellung". Anfangs dachte ich, dass das Unsinn ist...mittlerweile bin ich davon überzeugt .

Liebe Grüße, Birgit


----------



## rapfen (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Petra
> 
> 
> Quelle
> ...



Da kennt sich aber jemand gut aus! Ich habe gerade erst mit dem Fotografieren begonnen. Bin also noch ein absoluter Newbie! Als erstes brauche ich zunächst mal einen neuen Filter, da der Alte leider kaputt ist. Ich habe mir hier im Netz neulich eine echt tolle und vorallem preiswerte Fototasche gekauft, die ich allerdings kaum nutze. Vielleicht mag die ja jemand haben?


----------



## rapfen (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fotografieren mit Nahlinse...ich brauche Tipps.*



rapfen schrieb:


> Da kennt sich aber jemand gut aus! Ich habe gerade erst mit dem Fotografieren begonnen. Bin also noch ein absoluter Newbie! Als erstes brauche ich zunächst mal einen neuen Filter, da der Alte leider kaputt ist. Ich habe mir hier im Netz neulich eine echt tolle und vorallem preiswerte Fototasche gekauft, die ich allerdings kaum nutze. Vielleicht mag die ja jemand haben?



Link vergessen!


----------

